# NHL Center Ice Playoff Package???



## FramundaCheeze (Jun 9, 2004)

Does NHL CI offer a playoff package??? I wouldn't mind paying about $50 for the first two rounds that they offer.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

No. The half season would ahve worked for you. But there is no playoff only package. In many sports the playoffs are not carried at all.


----------



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

Last year they had a "race for the playoffs" (or something like that) for $50. It kicked in with about a month to go in the season and included the early round playoffs not carried by Vs or NBC.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

If you have the CI package already, some of the 1st and 2nd round games on carried. At least, in previous years they were. Sure wish ESPN still had hockey so we'd get more HD hockey (with ESPN HD and ESPN2 HD)... this one or two games a week on VS HD stinks. The local NBC station (when they have hockey on Sat or Sun) never has a team on I want to see.


----------



## FramundaCheeze (Jun 9, 2004)

I hope they offer the playoffs again. I was originally gonna get the half season package but it was only like $40 less than the whole year! But $50 or less for two rounds of playoffs is well worth it to me.


----------



## MikeJW (Aug 17, 2006)

this is my 3rd season with the Center Ice package and yes, the 1st 2 rounds of the playoffs are covered. If the game is not on NBC or V.S., it will be on Center Ice. There's no additional charge, it's included in the Center Ice package. Enjoy and GO DUCKS!!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I believe that the OP is asking if be can JUST buy the playoffs ata reduced price. The answer to taht is no.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

D* will have more capacity to broadcast more HD games in the future. With that extra bandwidth, how many of you would like to see a NHL game mix channel, like D* does with NFLST and the sports and news mix channels? I think they should have a channel like this for all of their sport packages. It be cool to be able to keep track of 6-8 games at once. 

And how about some college hockey games in HD next year too? 

What do you guys think?


----------

